# How to solve a 3x3



## goidlon (Mar 27, 2019)

Step 1. obviously make sure your cube is scrambled. Step 2. solve the white cross, first you need to identify bad edges and good edges. how to identify a good edge lets say we are doing white and red make sure the white center is on top and the red center facing you take your red and white edge and put it corresponding to the center your facing in this case red, now if the white part of the edge is on the bottom do an F2 move. Link to notation on the 3x3 https://solvethecube.com/notation.
now we must identify bad edges match the edge up with its corresponding center if white is facing you it is a bad edge, solve this with D, R, Fi, Ri, that is only if there is a solved edge to your right, if there are no solved edges to your right, then do D, R, Fi. Keep doing these algorithms to you have solved the white cross. Step 3. Solve the white corners/complete the first layer. We are now back to facing the red center with white on top and blue to are right. Then we would take the you probably guessed it the red , white, and blue corner piece. bring this corner under its corresponding centers and do Ri, Di, R, D until the corner faces up with the cross. Keep doing this for the rest of the corners. Step 4. The middle layer edges, first you need to flip the cube over. now lets use the red and blue edge Match the edge with you guessed it the corresponding centers. Lets say the blue edge is facing you, it needs to go to your right, solve this edge with U, R, Ui, Ri, Ui, Fi, U, F.
Now the red side of the edge is facing you instead, solve the edge with Ui, Li, U, L, U, F, Ui, Fi. if the edge you are trying to do is stuck in the middle layer. Then solve it with R, U, Ri, Ui, Fi, U, F, U2, then do the algorithm I showed you earlier. The next step is the yellow cross the last layer cross is quite simple. If you have a bar make it look like a horizontal straight line and solve this with F, R, U, Ri, Ui, Fi. If you have something that looks like an L shape, the solve it by putting the edges in the top left and doing F, U, R, Ui, Ri, Fi. If you just have a dot in the middle do F, U, R, Ui, Ri, Fi, U, F, R, U, Ri, Ui ,Fi. Now you solved the cross. The next step is not the last it is orienting all the last layer corners, If you have one corner oriented you can get 2 different cases the first one hold the oriented piece in the bottom left another yellow corner should be facing you, solve this with R, U, Ri, U, R, U2, Ri. The other case you can get is the opposite hold the corner in the top left and do R, U2, Ri, Ui , R, Ui, Ri. If you do not have one of these cases try to get them using these 2 algorithms and you will eventually get these cases. Good job all you need to do now is permute the last layer. If you can get two of the corners permuted then hold them in the back and do Ri, F, Ri, B2, R, Fi, Ri, B2,R2,Ui. if there are two opposite corners permuted then do the same algorithm and then you will get the first case. Now we must permute the edges, if one edge is always permuted hold it in the back . If the remaining edges go in a U rotation the do F2, U, L, Ri, F2, Li, R, U, F2. If they go in a Ui rotation then do, The same algorithm but with Ui's, If all 4 edges are not permuted then do one of the algorithms and then one of the edges will be permuted now you will get one of the first 2 cases.


----------

